# Is burning a good thing?



## blindin1i

Hello fellow hunters which I hope are human, as it took me a while to prove I was! WTF! With season quickly approaching I was wondering if I could get a little feedback about the theory of burning out old under growth? Now I have read that burning out your favorite hunting spots preseason was good for your mushrooms? Now I know that unless you own the property this is very unlikely for you to do! I own 9 wooded acres so not a problem for me! I have a grassy south facing bank that I was finding monster yellows in a couple year ago, 12-14inch in size but being in tall grass were still hard to find! Think burning now would help? Of course your laughing at my user name! lol


----------



## meekmorel

I am not sure about this one, but I do know that morels seem to like areas that had fires, like out in California with all them forest fires, people find them in those areas the following year...also if you burn the grass now, I doubt theyre any that are up right now so that wouldnt be an issue but I wonder if the ground getting that hot would hurt the spores that are in the ground about to come up, I personally would wait til after the the season and maybe closer towards fall, that way you wont be possibly endangering any coming up this year....and it is also possible that the growth may be helping them as well, I am not positive about this but that would be guess about it all....and yes, nice name, took me a second


----------



## blindin1i

Hum, if we only new how to grow this great tasty fungus that I hear people pay up to $40 a lb for we would be millionaires! Of course we can grow others, but only mother nature can produce the true Morels! I do believe that areas that produce morels can be improved with proper management! I guess this can only be accomplished by trial and error! We all know that saving spore water to pour around your favorite tree is SUPPOSED to help! Now I have done this with a shagbark hickory and a large sycamore for the past 6 yrs and have found NOTHING! I have a old dead apple tree that I have done nothing to and ALWAYS find a nice mess of grays..march 16 last year! I guess I will TRY to do a CONTROLLED burn in certain areas and let you know the end results! Please take the time to play the games and register so you can give your suggestions and opinions! Time to catch a few walleye and happy hunting to all!


----------



## judy j

I've heard that burn morels grow in the Rockies or west. I've checked forest fire burns in MN after 3 large fires and have found nothing. However, I've read about people finding them in the UP of MI after a fire and they're some forays there in May this year. Good luck and report your findings!


----------



## thunter

Shrooms in my profile pic came from a burn area. They were found the first season after the burn, in an area where we had found them in the past, so I can't say they were there strictly due to the fire, but it was the best single day haul we have had in this area, in years of hunting it. Later on that season we found tulip morels by the sack full, in the same area. I believe the fire contributed to our good fortune that season.
Good luck all.


----------



## popnfish

I thought black morels came up in burn areas more so than the other types


----------



## blindin1i

TRICKERY- the art of fulling the fungus! Okay here we go, I think I will mow the yard three times this week! Should be posting pics next week! lmao


----------



## sweats71

last year we were getting $50 a lb... a few counties up where they were having a festival, they were getting $65


----------



## gordon24

burning is good because it kills off everything else in the ground trying to get what the morel is eating on. its normall only good to burn in a area where u have found them in the past because if there are no morels in a area its because there is no food there or something else has beaten them out for that food source.


----------



## indiegrind

I think there is some truth in what gordon24 says. One of my best spots is being carpeted with invasive species (primarily periwinkle), it seems to be chocking out all of the native plants.


----------



## gordon24

yes the morels are competing with all the other species in the ground for that food souce. burnng will kill off everything else leaving the morels with nothing else to compete with.


----------

